# The Weather and other phenomenon of a gaseous world?



## Logos&Eidos (Feb 28, 2015)

For my WIP I'm playing around with concept of an immense  gaseous artificial world;it was created as a sanctuary. The world in question is inspired by The Smoke ring a from Larry Niven novel of the same name. While the Smoke Ring was a gas torus, This World is a sphere with an inaccessible core that houses all the unfathomable machinery that helps to sustain the world. This world is not in a solar system, its heat and light come from another construct that orbit it. Making a geocentric view of cosmos correct in the case of this world:it also has three moons.

How does the basic primes of this world effect it's conditions and what sort of weirdness is drifting about the clouds?


----------



## stephenspower (Feb 28, 2015)

Why was it built, and what were its builders like? It was likely optimized for them.


----------



## Logos&Eidos (Feb 28, 2015)

stephenspower said:


> Why was it built, and what were its builders like? It was likely optimized for them.



Long story, the Sanctuary and a small area beyond it are all that's left of the cosmos. The wars between Old and New Gods, and their respective mortal followers nearly sank the cosmos back into the abyss. After the war gods were all dead and only a handful of mortals remained. Eventually these survivors managed to create a vast and self sustaining world and populated it with recreations of the races that had gone extinct when.  The Architects of this microcosm ascended to divinity after death and became the Gods of their new world.


----------

